# Anderson Silva vs Cain Velasquez. Who would win?



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I know it's too hypothetical, but Anderson mentioned once his desire to try himself against heavyweights, so if the fight with Cain was arranged, who would prevail?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I see Cain wrestling with Silva and taking him down whenever he wants to.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I'd have to go with Cain. he's big, explosive and pretty fast.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> I see Cain wrestling with Silva and taking him down whenever he wants to.


What about finishing him? Could Cain submit him?


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

I can not commit myself to picking a winner, but would truly enjoy such a fight if it were to ever happen.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> What about finishing him? Could Cain submit him?


Don't think so but he is too strong, too fast, too good for Silva. I see Cain winning by ground and pound.

If Silva was a few years younger and they both magically turned into the same size it would be a diffrent picture though.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Cain easily... Silva would have to flash KO him, he isn't going to submit him because of the weight/strength difference and Velasquez actually knowing what he is doing.

EVERY wrestler can get Silva to the ground, this has been proven time and time again. Cain with his size advantage would make it look easy.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

420atalon said:


> *Cain easily*... Silva would have to flash KO him, he isn't going to submit him because of the weight/strength difference and Velasquez actually knowing what he is doing.
> 
> EVERY wrestler can get Silva to the ground, this has been proven time and time again. Cain with his size advantage would make it look easy.


Cain...everything else...doesn't matter


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Cain easily


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I would expect Cain to win, but not so easily. Anderson can do miracles even though it happens seldom. The way he embarrassed Forrest was epic. Cain could try to stand with Anderson just to test himself a bit, the question is, could Silva knock him out in the first 2-3 minutes or is it out of the question?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Cain is bigger, stronger, younger, has better cardio...
This thread lacks some common sense and silva talking going HW too, imo.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> I would expect Cain to win, but not so easily. Anderson can do miracles even though it happens seldom. The way he embarrassed Forrest was epic. *Cain could try to stand with Anderson just to test himself a bit*, the question is, could Silva knock him out in the first 2-3 minutes or is it out of the question?


What is there to test?! :confused02:
I see what you mean, but comm'on! So Cain goes into this fight, knowing he has a clear size, strength and wrestling advantage and all of a sudden he says:
"hey...let's see if i can hold my own against an amazing striker?! forget gameplans and strategy... i wanna see if i'm a good striker!"

Cain is a very intelligent fighter. I don't think he would get into all this: "i wanna test myself" thing.
He has all the time in the wolrd to fo that in the gym.
He wants to test himself in striking?! Call the Klytschko brothers for a sparring session?!

Silva didn't wanted to test his BJJ against Maia or Leites. Because he is smart!

Forreest wanted to trade with Silva and he got KTFO'd.
Matt Hughes wanted to start his fight with BJ with a left jab. We all know what happened.

My opinion is. 
Test yourself in the gym and when s**t gets serious, do what you do best in order to win!

PS: No "hate" for you sir, just an honest opinion about an interesting subject


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I think it would be a fun fight to watch. Like other people say i think Anderson would have to KO/TKO Cain pretty quickly to win.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Inkdot said:


> Don't think so but he is too strong, too fast, too good for Silva. I see Cain winning by ground and pound.
> 
> If Silva was a few years younger and they both magically turned into the same size it would be a diffrent picture though.


Ya depends alot on the weight fought at.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

OK, I am an unapologetic Anderson Silva fanboy. I like him as a fighter even through his boring fights, and what some have questioned in his character. I am on the edge of my seat every time he's on TV and am standing up in nervous excitement during his fights. 

He would get mauled. Taken down and beaten. Badly.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Cains too big too strong, easy win for him


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I see Cain beating Silva fairly easily, however I would love to see Silva vs Fedor. IMO Silva would win.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

The difference in size would be too much sadly, but in striking, Silva would dance around the big boy... Cain is quick for a HW, but Silva is insanely quick for a MW, which is all you need to know...

But if this fight was to actually happen Cain would get the takedown and pound mr. Silva out... And I love Silva, so please don't let it happen


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> But if this fight was to actually happen Cain would get the takedown and pound mr. Silva out... And I love Silva, so please don't let it happen


Yeah, I also don't want to see in this condition the guy wearing pink shirts I can't even imagine right now MW division without Silva being the champion, and I wouldn't want to see him taking on TOP heavyweights. He can go and deal with Shogun in case they both win their next bouts.



> I see Cain beating Silva fairly easily, however I would love to see Silva vs Fedor. IMO Silva would win.


Silva would probably win, but actually I'm not so sure. And I'm not sure that Velasquez would just walk through Fedor either.. But smart money would certainly be on them.
Fedor vs Cain is my dream match now


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

The_Senator said:


> What about finishing him? Could Cain submit him?




gnp 101 .. this wouldnt even make it out of the 1st round


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Cain, no doubt.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Anderson Silva is amazing but he's not THAT amazing. 

This is almost as crazy as when people wanted to see Silva vs Lesnar.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

^^^ Silva wont matchup well with Lesnar but I do think a lot of the other LHW would beat Lesnar. The big strong ones with wrestling, speed and power.


But as for Silva vs Cain, thats a No No.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I remember watching UFC 100. During the entrance of Brock Lesnar, Shogun was looking at him (front row) and I thought maybe he was thinking, "Could I beat this dude?". I wonder how Anderson Silva or Shogun estimate their chances against people like Lesnar or Velasquez...


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Cain would throw him on his head and TKO him in the first half of the first round.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

He's literally at least one if not two weight classes above him. As good as Anderson is, it would be pretty sad if Cain lost. I still think Anderson could pose a challenge, but the strength and size difference is far too great. There are limitations...

On the otherhand if Cain went down to 185 I'm going with Anderson...lolz.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

If Sonnen with lesser power could do that to Silva, why wouldn´t Cain be able to...

Will never happen anyway, so why argue at all :sarcastic12:


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Cain easily, Anderson has nothing to counter his wrestling, it would look 10x worse than the first 4 rounds of the Sonnen fight.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm right there with like 95% of the others.

If this is a heavyweight fight, its not even a contest.

Cain wins EASILY.

Why? Because Chael Sonnen had little difficulty in getting and keeping down Anderson Silva, and I see it only being even easier for Cain who's stronger, almost as fast, and much heavier. Cain would secure the takedown, then simply blast away for 1 or maybe 2 rounds at most before Anderson is TKO'ed.

Is there ANY chance Anderson Silva wins? Sure, we all saw what Kongo did to Cain with his hands, I'm pretty confident Anderson has that capability, however the chances of it actually happening in the 20-30 seconds the fight is standing are so low that I wouldnt recommend anyone bet on it, no matter the odds.

Anderson Silva is good, but his takedown defense is still his biggest weakness, and when guys his own size are able to use it against him to great effect, a guy MUCH larger likely would exploit it even more.

If Anderson ever develops elite takedown defense, then he'll stand a chance in the HW division, until then he only stands a "punchers chance" in the HW division.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

The 7 that picked Silva should stop watching MMA and the 3 that chose easily should kill themselves , i mean seriously did anyone even watch the Sonnen fight ? Cain would eat him alive with TD's and then beat the shit of him Lesnar style , Velasquez easily....


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I see many out there using Andy´s fight vs Sonnen as term of comparison to possible fights against others wrestlers. 
I don´t think you guys should use that fight as a reference that strong, one must remember he had a severe rib injury going in that fight.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

AmdM said:


> I see many out there using Andy´s fight vs Sonnen as term of comparison to possible fights against others wrestlers.
> I don´t think you guys should use that fight as a reference that strong, one must remember he had a severe rib injury going in that fight.


I agree. Not specifically talking about this match-up, but to say that an elite wrestler has a chance of beating Silva simply because wrestling the only real hole in his game is ridiculous. Not every single guy with good take downs is going to get Andy on the ground, let alone beat him that way. Once Andy destroys his next opponent, then everyone will be back on his wagon except for his all-time haters... The same thing happened with Penn. Everyone thought he was done then he knocks out Hughes in a couple of seconds. The situations are different because Penn was coming off back to back loses where Andy isn't, but Silva's previous win has the same type of effect on the fanbase.

If Cain could somehow come down to 205, in Silva's world, then yeah Silva has a great chance, but clearly Silva is at a disadvantage fighting in Cain's weight class... Not a good matchup at all imo. That's like Frankie Edgar moving up to fight Anderson >.>


----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

I would create the follow up thread - who would win, Anderson Silva vs God?

But I already know what everyone would vote for - cheeseburger.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

See I think this fight will be a lot closer than people think. The size difference is not that much once silva bulks up. Silva is the better striker and better on the ground. U factor in his speed advantage and his striking ability it might be a wrap for cain. U guys are forgetting silva holds his own in sparring with big nog. U add in his striking and speed factor this fight is closer than people are voting.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

If a 185 lb wrestler in Sonnen can do what he did to Anderson, I shudder to think what a 245lb un-tiring iron-chinned monster like Velasquez would do to him. Rib injury or no, Anderson has been taken down easily throughout his career by anyone with half a shot, his excuse is irrelevant.

Give Anderson strikers and BJJ fighters (at any weight class) and he'll look like a demi-god. Give him an elite level wrestler with a chin and a sub-defence and he's a kitten.


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

Cain being a top 10 heavyweight would wreck small man Silvia. They are not fighting the same guys for a reason.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

swedish_fighter said:


> Cain being a top 10 heavyweight would wreck small man Silvia. They are not fighting the same guys for a reason.


Styles make fights. Werdum is also a top 10 HW but I think Silva would pretty much destroy him.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ I agree with Silva wrecking Werdum, Mainly because he wont make the mistake of jumping into his guard. He'll stand with him and send him to la la land.

Cain however is a differnt kind of beast.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

There was a time when people were saying that Cain had pillow hands and that he's even incapable of finishing Cheick "no ground game" Kongo. Now, after a few impressive wins via stoppages it's a completely different story... Unfortunately, Anderson started to have problems finishing fights impressively excepting the one on UFC 101, of course. Velasquez also need to face someone with superb ground game and endurance, unluckily Nogueira decided to keep it standing and paid the price. If Cain tried to follow the same path with Anderson especially in some catch-weight bout, it would be ultra interesting...


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I think Cain's stand up is good enough for him to grab one of Silva's legs, or get close enough to get him up against the cage...after that it's done. He'd take him down and ground and pound him into oblivion. Silva is kick ass, don't get me wrong, and if you scaled Silva up to heavyweight size he'd definitely beat Cain, but real Silva cannot.


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

vilify said:


> ^^ I agree with Silva wrecking Werdum, Mainly because he wont make the mistake of jumping into his guard. He'll stand with him and send him to la la land.
> 
> Cain however is a differnt kind of beast.


Silva can't keep it standing like Fedor could. He would be where Werdrum decided to, thats some diffrernce that would play a hughe roll in the outcome and Silvas humiliating defeat in such a matchup.

If Silvia was/is so good then why has he always been ducking competition by staying in lighter weight classes?
Is it due to me, or dana or is it something he chosed for himself?

Maby he understands his limitations but pretend he is more so he can keep himself relevant in this world of REAL ultimate fighters? I mean even the GSP want to belong among the bigger men, where fighting is for real.

Isn't it quite ovbious Silva don't have the balls he pretends and is a very fragile (possible afraid) phoney?


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I think there was a time when Silva wasn't afraid of anyone uncluding heavyweights (with exception of Brock probably) and that was right after UFC 101. After the Sonnen fight, he must know that "things are not always as they appear"...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I would pick Cain Velasquez. He'd wreck a middleweight using his size and skills.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Why are you guy using the sonnen fight as a reference to an automatic lost for silva. Facts are silva had a significant injury and chael had a competitive advantage. Also silva did not even attempt to fight those takedowns. Makes u wonder if that was his game plan, since he was motivate to get the submission win. Also silva probably taught he could and easily beat cheal on the ground.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I would love to know who the 4 people are who voted "Anderson Silva easily."

Please explain why he would tool Velasquez because I honestly have no idea.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> I would love to know who the 4 people are who voted "Anderson Silva easily."
> 
> Please explain why he would tool Velasquez because I honestly have no idea.


I did not pick silva but I voted i do not know. Silva easily the better striker and faster. Ko power I don't know Cain does not have it like carwin. Silva is better on the ground. At the end of the day this is hw and the fight will likely be standing. Silva is the better striker by a mile so he gets the nod.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Why are you guy using the sonnen fight as a reference to an automatic lost for silva. Facts are silva had a significant injury and chael had a competitive advantage. Also silva did not even attempt to fight those takedowns. Makes u wonder if that was his game plan, since he was motivate to get the submission win. Also silva probably taught he could and easily beat cheal on the ground.


Maybe. Machida fought Shogun with broken hand and went to the distance with him. I thought that in a rematch healthy Lyoto would do much better, but in reality he was totally destroyed standing. It doesn't mean that Sonnen would wreck Silva in a rematch based on that, it means that at least it's not going to be easy to just walk through Sonnen again, and this is Silva's only major flaw. So I'm not sure that Anderson would want to go to the ground again with this dude on top. The question is, can he improve his TDD? But I doubt he will mention one more time HW division as his possible playground unless he starts just knocking everybody out including light heavyweights...


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> Maybe. Machida fought Shogun with broken hand and went to the distance with him. I thought that in a rematch healthy Lyoto would do much better, but in reality he was totally destroyed standing. It doesn't mean that Sonnen would wreck Silva in a rematch based on that, it means that at least it's not going to be easy to just walk through Sonnen again, and this is Silva's only major flaw. So I'm not sure that Anderson would want to go to the ground again with this dude on top. The question is, can he improve his TDD?


Ur forgetting shogun is an elite fighter so is machida and silva. U can't sit there and tell me silva can be any worst than he was. I am fully confident a healthy silva moving/ dancing would tool sonnen. In regards to shogun and machida we all knew a healthy machida would have a hard time beating shogun.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Ur forgetting shogun is an elite fighter so is machida and silva. U can't sit there and tell me silva can be any worst than he was. I am fully confident a healthy silva moving/ dancing would tool sonnen. In regards to shogun and machida we all knew a healthy machida would have a hard time beating shogun


I'm afraid you're wrong. There was even the poll in which you could clearly see that it was almost 50/50. Nothing was for sure in minds of many fans. Especially when you compare that poll to this one where Cain has a complete advantage.

I still think that Silva would beat Sonnen in a rematch but not easily


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

He doesn't even have a chance.

Cain would end Silva's world after a takedown inside the first round.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I did not pick silva but I voted i do not know. Silva easily the better striker and faster. Ko power I don't know Cain does not have it like carwin. Silva is better on the ground. At the end of the day this is hw and the fight will likely be standing. Silva is the better striker by a mile so he gets the nod.


Silva's weakness has always been wrestling. Cain is easily the best wrestler in the HW division and a MUCH better wrestler than Silva is. Cain's BJJ is also at a much higher level than Sonnen's is so a sub is not going to be easy to pull off for Silva if this hypothetical fight were to happen.

Yes, Silva has KO power but Cain also has a very good chin. He was caught clean by Kongo more than once and still pulled off the win. I don't know about you, but I have to think that Kongo has a bit more power than Silva does.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> I don't know about you, but I have to think that Kongo has a bit more power than Silva does.


just a little bit more


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

for every1 doubting silva, you should remember cains last fight, i guess fanboys just like to remember the end of the fight, did you all forget how BROCK LESNAR was hitting cain with some nasty shots? if you put AS in lesnars place at that time cain would have been KTFO

kongo fight...kongo also has NO wrestling, in a 3 round fight he still managed to rock cain at one point, if it was AS...he would have been KTFO

this would be a 5 round fight...cain could take him down at will but ppl are forgetting AS is actually big, isnt he the same height as cain? not only that but he walk around weight is 220, thats only a 20 pound difference, not that much, and isnt it cain fanboys motto ''skill>size''??? im pretty sure AS skill would compensate for his size...though cain is a small HW..whats his reach? hes barley a HW...AS has a huge chance to win this fight in a 5 round war, in 25 mins he could easily rock cain at some point between the TDs

not only that but i dont see why cain would be impossible to submit, i could see AS getting a RNC or a triangle...if it were lesnar then yeah that would be impossible but i think AS could triangle cain, look at the size of his legs man

im not saying it would be easy but just because cain can take him down doesnt mean he would win the match, how many times does AS have to prove this??? every wrestler that took him down was finished...damn it seems like logic is something rare these days, lets not let facts get in our way

would cain probably win? yes...im not saying andy would walkthrough him, 7/10 cain would win...but i think AS could beat him, his stand up is on another level and he would be a good sized HW against cain...its not impossible to imagine AS KOing cain


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ACTAFOOL said:


> for every1 doubting silva, you should remember cains last fight, i guess fanboys just like to remember the end of the fight, did you all forget how BROCK LESNAR was hitting cain with some nasty shots? if you put AS in lesnars place at that time cain would have been KTFO


How do you figure? Kongo loaded up and hit Cain clean on more than one occasion in their fight and Cain was never finished nore was he in trouble really. Silva has good power and technique, but he does not have the kind of raw power that Kongo has.



> kongo fight...kongo also has NO wrestling, in a 3 round fight he still managed to rock cain at one point, if it was AS...he would have been KTFO


What makes you think that Silva hits harder than Kongo? Kongo's shots landed clean and on the mark and Cain was rocked but still stayed in the fight.

I would also like to point out that Silva's biggest weakness is his wrestling just like Kongo.



> this would be a 5 round fight...cain could take him down at will but ppl are forgetting AS is actually big, isnt he the same height as cain? not only that but he walk around weight is 220, thats only a 20 pound difference, not that much, and isnt it cain fanboys motto ''skill>size''??? im pretty sure AS skill would compensate for his size...though cain is a small HW..whats his reach? hes barley a HW...AS has a huge chance to win this fight in a 5 round war, in 25 mins he could easily rock cain at some point between the TDs


The strength difference is a big difference. Silva does not have the frame for heavyweight. He is naturally a lean person while Cain is a bit bigger. Yes he could rock Cain, but like you said, he has to do it between takedowns or he loses this fight hands down.



> not only that but i dont see why cain would be impossible to submit, i could see AS getting a RNC or a triangle...if it were lesnar then yeah that would be impossible but i think AS could triangle cain, look at the size of his legs man


It is not impossible, but it is unlikely to happen. Sonnen was extremely close to taking Silva's title and his sub defense is his downfall all of the time. Cain does not share that same weakness which is going to make him much harder to submit than Sonnen was.



> im not saying it would be easy but just because cain can take him down doesnt mean he would win the match, how many times does AS have to prove this??? every wrestler that took him down was finished...damn it seems like logic is something rare these days, lets not let facts get in our way


Cain is arguably the best Heavyweight wrestler out there. Silva's weakness is wrestling. This leads me to believe that Cain ha the advantage here. That is definitely using logic.

Not to mention that Hendo was winning until he tried to strike with Silva and was beaten. Sonnen was definitely winning (including the striking) until the very end. It is no secret he has bad sub defense. Lutter is not even in the same league as Cain.



> would cain probably win? yes...im not saying andy would walkthrough him, 7/10 cain would win...but i think AS could beat him, his stand up is on another level and he would be a good sized HW against cain...its not impossible to imagine AS KOing cain


Silva definitely has a chance, just not a very good one. He would beat Cain standing more than likely but Cain's wrestling would be Silva's downfall in that fight.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> How do you figure? Kongo loaded up and hit Cain clean on more than one occasion in their fight and Cain was never finished nore was he in trouble really. Silva has good power and technique, but he does not have the kind of raw power that Kongo has.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i have no doubt that cain would try and strike with AS in the beginning of some rounds, he always likes to trade a little, this would give AS a huge chance to KO him

kongo has hard shots but AS can put any1 to sleep, if he rocked cain the way kongo did i doubt he would have let him recover, its not all about power, kongo might be stronger than AS but AS has more tools and has a much better accuracy, not that kongos shot wasnt clean but AS just knows how to put ppl to sleep...he KOed griffin with a jab! come on man...

also you saw how lesnars awful striking was doing pretty well against cain, imagine those knees being silvas

but yes silvas wrestling is his weakness though i dont see why every1 seems to think cain cant get subbed...whats stopping him from being trapped in a triangle? silvas long legs could put him in one

i agree that cain would probably win but to say he would win just because he has great wrestling isnt logic, great wrestling has gotten finished time and time again by AS...he would probably win because not only does he have great wrestling but he has serious power behind his GnP...he wouldnt need 24 min to try and TKO AS...he would to it in the 1st...and that is the real reason why AS would probably lose...not because of the wrestling

though if it was a LHW fight...then AS chances get much bigger


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ACTAFOOL said:


> well i have no doubt that cain would try and strike with AS in the beginning of some rounds, he always likes to trade a little, this would give AS a huge chance to KO him


It would give Anderson a chance but he is not a quick starter by any means. He likes to dance around and get his opponent's timing down. This also gives Cain a lot of time to set up a takedown attempt.



> kongo has hard shots but AS can put any1 to sleep, if he rocked cain the way kongo did i doubt he would have let him recover, its not all about power, kongo might be stronger than AS but AS has more tools and has a much better accuracy, not that kongos shot wasnt clean but AS just knows how to put ppl to sleep...he KOed griffin with a jab! come on man...


Griffin wasn't really KO'd he more or less submitted. When he hit the floor he immediately raised his hand into the air. Griffin also played right into Silva's game by striking with him the entire fight.

Cain on the other hand has very good recovery instincts. Kongo didn't finish because as soon as Cain was rocked he was able to get ahold of Kongo. I think he could do the same thing with Silva.



> also you saw how lesnars awful striking was doing pretty well against cain, imagine those knees being silvas


I thought Cain made Lesnar look terrible in the striking department.



> but yes silvas wrestling is his weakness though i dont see why every1 seems to think cain cant get subbed...whats stopping him from being trapped in a triangle? silvas long legs could put him in one


I never said that ain couldn't be subbed but Cain's grappling is better than most of the wrestlers that Silva has fought. Not to mention that Cain is going to be much stronger than the middleweights that Silva has fought. It will be much harder for Him to sub Cain.



> i agree that cain would probably win but to say he would win just because he has great wrestling isnt logic, great wrestling has gotten finished time and time again by AS...he would probably win because not only does he have great wrestling but he has serious power behind his GnP...he wouldnt need 24 min to try and TKO AS...he would to it in the 1st...and that is the real reason why AS would probably lose...not because of the wrestling


I never said that wrestling was the one and only reason that Cain would win. But that would be Silva's downfall. Cain can only GnP after he has secured a takedown and Silva's history of being unable to stop takedowns will be his greatest downfall in this fight.

though if it was a LHW fight...then AS chances get much bigger[/QUOTE]

Of course his chances would be better but it doesn't take away from the fact that Cain's wrestling is still top notch and Anderson's is not. Cain would still more than likely be able to take Silva down and pound him out.

Again, not saying Cain will most definitely win, but the odds are surely stacked in his favor.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It would give Anderson a chance but he is not a quick starter by any means. He likes to dance around and get his opponent's timing down. This also gives Cain a lot of time to set up a takedown attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course his chances would be better but it doesn't take away from the fact that Cain's wrestling is still top notch and Anderson's is not. Cain would still more than likely be able to take Silva down and pound him out.

Again, not saying Cain will most definitely win, but the odds are surely stacked in his favor.[/QUOTE]

ok, i pretty much agree with everything you said:thumbsup: lol...i was just pointing out how AS wouldnt get squashed so easily and that he has a chance, glad to see you agree

but you are right, this would be a nightmare for silva and he would probably lose

its just that most ppl think ''sonnen almost beat AS with wrestling, cains wrestling is just as good but hes a HW...therefore, cain wins easily''....when in reality i pointed out how AS could stop him...its just a matter of can he rock him between the TDs or can he withstand cains GnP

but if i had to bet, cain...no doubt:thumb02:


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Imagine Silva entering the octagon and knocking out Velasquez in the first round... It would make him the undisputed GOD of MMA world... even if he decides to retire right after that. If Cain won via GnP, it wouldn't be as epic. But frankly I have more respect for Cain than for Anderson.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is my question for everyone, AS is an elite fighter yes or no? He is also a . If fighters such as Manny pacquio, Vitor,Randy, all can step up and beat HW why not anderson silva. Cain is not that much bigger than Anderson silva. Even with his elite wrestling I don't think Cain will GNp anderson silva. Silva is to elite to be GNP by cain. Cain barely put away Kongo and Rothwell. But were talking about average HW there. You have an elite fighter vs cain. At the end of the day ANderson has enough tools to win this fight. Yes Cain is a wrestler/boxer who can take silva down at will but question is can he finish him...silva is a true martial artist that is very elite. This fight is a lot closer than people will admit.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Cain is like Chael with better striking, better jitsu (specially submission defense) and bigger size. I wouldn't be surprised if Cain actually knocked Silva out, but if he didn't he would take Silva down at will and bash him into TKO victory.
Really surprised there is 4 people thinking Silva would win the fight easily, by your standards he must have beaten Chael easily too?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Diokhan said:


> Cain is like Chael with better striking, better jitsu (specially submission defense) and bigger size. I wouldn't be surprised if Cain actually knocked Silva out, but if he didn't he would take Silva down at will and bash him into TKO victory.
> Really surprised there is 4 people thinking Silva would win the fight easily, by your standards he must have beaten Chael easily too?


are you denying that the injury played no factor in that fight. Let be real for a second cain will take silva down but silva will try to fight it. You can't use that sonnen fight as silva did not even attempt to fight the take downs.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> are you denying that the injury played no factor in that fight. Let be real for a second cain will take silva down but silva will try to fight it. You can't use that sonnen fight as silva did not even attempt to fight the take downs.


Terrible logic you got there... I'm going to play my Lutter card once more; If Travis Lutter can take Silva down pretty much at will, ANYONE with decent wrestling background (specially one of the best wrestlers in MMA) can. 
If a 280-290 pound NCAA heavyweight champion couldn't outwrestle Cain, what makes you think a guy 2 weight classes below that has never really been shown for takedown defense can do anything about it? Get real.

Also injury or not, I am 100% sure Chael would take Silva down either way.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Diokhan said:


> Terrible logic you got there... I'm going to play my Lutter card once more; If Travis Lutter can take Silva down pretty much at will, ANYONE with decent wrestling background (specially one of the best wrestlers in MMA) can.
> If a 280-290 pound NCAA heavyweight champion couldn't outwrestle Cain, what makes you think a guy 2 weight classes below that has never really been shown for takedown defense can do anything about it? Get real.
> 
> Also injury or not, I am 100% sure Chael would take Silva down either way.


silva isnt afraid to go to the ground, if some1 wants to take him down he lets them, hes confident in his ground game, he planned on submitting chael, he said he would do it for the nogs and he did

the lutter fight he just had knee surgerys on both knees 2 weeks prior to the fight, after the fight the guy was limping, maybe thats why he didnt fight the TDs? thats also why he couldnt squeeze the triangle so he had to end it with elbows

watch silvas old fights, before he started to develop a dangerous guard game, he always fought TDs, it wasnt against top wrestlers but he did spraw and try to defend the TDs, AS has a good sprawl

he cant stop the TDs but he can make it much harder to take him down, the difference is AS belives in his ground game nowadays, thats why he doesnt even try and learn how to wrestle, hes just has confidence in his stand up and ground game now


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Diokhan said:


> Terrible logic you got there... I'm going to play my Lutter card once more; If Travis Lutter can take Silva down pretty much at will, ANYONE with decent wrestling background (specially one of the best wrestlers in MMA) can.
> If a 280-290 pound NCAA heavyweight champion couldn't outwrestle Cain, what makes you think a guy 2 weight classes below that has never really been shown for takedown defense can do anything about it? Get real.
> 
> Also injury or not, I am 100% sure Chael would take Silva down either way.


I'm not denying cain can take down anderson at will. My point is i'm confident anderson can win from the bottom than cain GNP him for the win.


----------



## TheOldAssassin (Sep 17, 2010)

One step at a time!

Let's have AS try 205 first.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> One step at a time!
> 
> Let's have AS try 205 first.


The fight with Forrest Griffin was a non-stop highlight reel, looked more like a promo And this is the former champion who beat Jackson and Shogun.


----------

